# What fruit can horses eat?



## Flicker (4 July 2007)

Silly question - some of us at work don't have enough to do...
I know they can eat apples and bananas.  But what about berries, grapes, kiwi fruits, melon, pineapples...  the list goes on???
And can they eat fresh mint from the garden?


----------



## Nic (4 July 2007)

Our wee pony used to love fresh mint, oranges and his alltime fav was pears!


----------



## brackenhappy (4 July 2007)

bracken likes kiwis and blackberries!!! she also likes crisps,steak flavor!, and cheese and ham butties!! and god help anyone that trys to walk past her stable with chips and curry!!!!they get mugged!


----------



## jumpthemoon (4 July 2007)

My horse stole my Dads pear out of his hand while he was in the field the other day....


----------



## Cobland (4 July 2007)

My lot love apples, pears, oranges, bananas, kiwis and melon. Melon is great in the warmer weather as it helps to keep them cool


----------



## fairhill (4 July 2007)

Mine loves blackberries and raspberries, straight off the brambles if she has her way. They've eaten grapes, melon, tangerines (seems to be an acquired taste, as not many horses like them) and cucumber. 
A hacking yard I went to on holiday in Kefalonia used to feed their horses whole watermelons


----------



## koscat (4 July 2007)

Ours eat anything!

Crisp do seem to be favourite as are the carrabs!!


----------



## Enfys (4 July 2007)

Desert horses are fed dates. Do they eat the stones too though I wonder? (Mad image of a neat pile of date stones spat out beside the feed trough... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

My horses don't even know what apples are let alone anything else, and won't take anything by hand either. I have fed all sorts though, one of mine loved satsumas!


----------



## frannieuk (4 July 2007)

I've got a mare who goes mental for oranges, if you roll them away from her she goes after them like a big dog!


----------



## Cobland (4 July 2007)

Ever tried your horses with Jellybeans? Yes the sweets. Mine get a couple if they behave really well for things. My horse Angel gets a bit excited when she hears the bag!


----------



## Flicker (4 July 2007)

Wonderful - you have opened up a whole fruit salad of opportunities for me!!


----------



## fairhill (4 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Desert horses are fed dates. Do they eat the stones too though I wonder? (Mad image of a neat pile of date stones spat out beside the feed trough... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

My horses don't even know what apples are let alone anything else, and won't take anything by hand either. I have fed all sorts though, one of mine loved satsumas! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is that because Canadian owners don't give treats as often as us Brits then? Meg came over from ireland, and it took her a week to get the hang of eating carrots, and she still struggles taking things by hand 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would try them with dates, but i suspect knowing my luck Meg would choke on the stones...


----------



## Cobland (4 July 2007)

Mine dont get fruit by hand, they do get the jellybeans and none of them are nippers.

I love giving them wee treats, after all if we dont spoil them, who will lol


----------



## XmisshorsestyleX (4 July 2007)

Tilly frequently shares a fruit salad with me, she gets all the stuff that i dont like!!

Although she likes: 
Apples
Honeydew Melon
Watermelon
Oranges
Kiwi
Banana
Grapes
Mango

Spoiled horse!


----------



## MagicMelon (4 July 2007)

Id love to give mine whole watermelon as I think they'd love them. They did like the slices I gave them once. 

Some of mine willl eat crips given the chance. Ive tried oranges with them but they took a mouthfull and spat them back out! One vaguelly ate some but wasnt too sure! And they werent particularily sure about grapes either. One took a heap in his mouth but then slowly started dropping them out of his mouth whilst glaring at me as if to say "how dare you give me THAT, I cant believe you would give me something so awful!". I think mine would love jellybeans TBH! Ive got a big bag of dates so I think Im going to try them on those tonight! Another one of mine (who tends to eat most things) adores juice! He loves to drink it from a bottle or can. In fact on the odd hot day he's not drinking much at a show - Ill put the water in a bottle with a bit of my juice and he'll drink the whole lot! He loves apple juice obviously but also likes my orange barley water and apple &amp; blackcurrant (Robinsons!).


----------



## Donkeymad (4 July 2007)

Mine seem to eat anything and everything. Someone took my pony to a gymkhana recently and he ate the kids Fab ice-lolly! he also loves, Dextrosol sweets, orange flavour Lucozade and just adores Coke from a bottle. But he won;t eat his greens!!
Interestngly, my newest girl has recently come from Ireland, she wolfed down carrots, digestive biscuits and the like, but wouldn't touch Hi Fi. She does now though!!


----------



## ghosthooves (4 July 2007)

LB loves grapes. And hobknobs too


----------



## Lynz25 (4 July 2007)

My mare used to go mad for refresher sweets, chips, pot noodle and crisps.  They all love black berries - in autumn they expect a black berry picking session when we get to the bushes - esp my new forest (who will eat anything but really likes fizzy drinks - bangs the door til he gets some).

My older TB loves berries, red apples and pears.

The youngster tends to try everything and then screws his face up and sticks is tongue out if he doesn't


----------



## IsabelleJ (4 July 2007)

I found out that French horses don't know how to eat polos. They sort of lip at them and don't realise that they're supposed to crunch. One horse tried and tried, and eventually the polo fell out of his mouth and he looked at me in an injured way. They feed the horses stale baguettes as treats over there.

Husband's pony was for a long time the rubbish bin for the family. She loves all biscuits, except for pink wafer ones! Those were left in a pile on the floor. She has also been fed chickenburger and liked it!

Isabelle


----------



## __Annie__ (4 July 2007)

the girl at next doors yard has 2 mares that go bananas for oranges


----------



## rachelandcassie (4 July 2007)

so i take it it's alright to feed fruit?
i'm quite careful with my mare as she tries to eat anything and everything!
though i do let her have the last half of my cup of tea-she's always trying to drink everyone's tea! can't go near her door with a cup!


----------



## zigzag (4 July 2007)

My new mare Rosie didn't even know waht a polo was and refused to take it ! I fed some to Sunbeam who lves them and she was fascinated, she stared at him and sniffed his mouth , so I tried her with them again and she crunched them up, loves them now, she also wouldn't eat the horse bix until Sunbeam ate them now she does to, I think she thinks she is Royal and needs a taster first, she does love apples and carrots , haven't tried anything else yet, but give it time,


----------

